# Διόρθωση και επιμέλεια κειμένων



## De_Charlus97 (Aug 20, 2022)

Τι εμπειρία έχετε από τα σχετικά σεμινάρια που υπάρχουν; Ποιο θα συνιστούσατε σε έναν φιλόδοξο διορθωτή;


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2022)

Καλημέρα και καλωσόρισες.
Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια από άτομα που συμμετείχαν στα σεμινάρια του κέντρου meta|φραση:








Επιμέλεια και Διόρθωση Κειμένου (σύγχρονη φοίτηση)


Το πληρέστερο σεμινάριο επιμέλειας και διόρθωσης στην αγορά, καλύπτει όλα τα σενάρια που μπορεί να συναντήσει ένας επαγγελματίας και δίνει ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις τεχνικές και τα εργαλεία επιτάχυνσης και αυτοματοποίησης του ελέγχου ενός κειμένου σε όλες του τις μορφές.



www.metafrasi.edu.gr




ή








Επιμέλεια και Διόρθωση Κειμένου (ασύγχρονη φοίτηση)


Ολοκληρωμένο σεμινάριο που απευθύνεται σε όσους επιθυμούν να εκπαιδευτούν στις τεχνικές διόρθωσης και επιμέλειας γραπτού, ψηφιακού και σελιδοποιημένου κειμένου, με σκοπό να γίνουν επαγγελματίες διορθωτές και επιμελητές.



www.metafrasi.edu.gr




και του ΕΚΠΑ:








Επιμέλεια και Διόρθωση Κειμένου


Απονέμεται Πιστοποιητικό Επιμόρφωσης




elearningekpa.gr


----------

